# Article for The Sun - great payment



## diana appleyard

Hi - I am looking for men and women who are looking to take part in a co-parenting arrangement, or already have done so successfully. Great payment for taking part, and happy to give copy approval. This will be a sensitive and informative article about the rise in co-parenting. Please can you email me ASAP at [email protected]
Thanks so much
Diana Appleyard
The Sun


----------

